# Vickers Wellington



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2015)

Vickers Wellington 







from: 01.08.1942 No.25 OTU Operational Training Unit Wellington IC DV439 F/LtWelch Location: Wemeldinge, Zeeland, Netherlands. (also more story and pictures)
Mission: Düsseldorf, Germany

Date: 1st August 1942

Unit: No. 25 OTU (Operational Training Unit)

Type: Wellington IC

Serial: DV439

Coded: PP- D

Location: Wemeldinge, Zeeland, Netherlands.

Pilot: F/Lt. P.P.L.E. Welch R.A.F. P.O.W. Camp; 04C (Oflag Saalhaus-Colditz) P.O.W. No:610

Fl/Eng: F/Lt. J. Hamilton R.A.F. P.O.W. Camp; L3 (Stalag Luft Sagan and Beleria) P.O.W. No:597

Air/Bmr: Sgt. S. Valensky R.C.A.F. P.O.W. Camp; 344 (Stalag Lamsdorf) P.O.W. No:25682

Air/Gnr: Sgt. D.J. Veasey R.C.A.F. P.O.W. Camp; 344 (Stalag Lamsdorf) P.O.W. No:25142

Air/Gnr: Sgt. William Francis Penney R/107561 R.C.A.F. Age. 19 - Killed.

REASON FOR LOSS:


Took off from Finningley, Yorkshire at 23.41hrs to bomb the German city of Düsseldorf. 630 aircraft took part in the operation, a total of 900 tons of explosives were dropped. 15,000 buildings were damaged, a further 453 were destroyed. Very heavy losses by the attacking force with 29 aircraft lost. Wellington DV439 was attacked by German night fighters and crash landed. The claim for this loss was made by a Major Heinz-Wolfgang Schnaufer who by the end of the war had a score of 121 kills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2015)

From: www.lostaircraft.com ? Database

Airborne 19:55 on 12 Mar 1941 from Alconbury to bomb a target in Berlin. Signalled task completed, then nothing further heard. Cause of loss and crash-site not identified.

S/L E.H.Lynch-Blosse PoW
P/O H.Heaton PoW
F/O S.H.Palmer PoW
Sgt D.R.Clay PoW
Sgt A.Hammond PoW
Sgt H.Caldicott PoW

Sgt H.Caldicott was interned in Camps L1/L6/357. PoW No.487, with Sgt D.R.Clay, PoW No.491 and Sgt A.Hammond, PoW No.501. P/O H.Heaton in Camps 10C/L3, PoW No.3764. S/L E.H.Lynch-Bloss in Camps L1/L3, PoW No.472 with F/O S.H.Palmer, PoW No.475.

R1013 was one of two No.40 Sqdn Wellingtons lost on this night on two separate operations. See: T2515.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2015)

Attack on Venice. Unfortunate grouping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2015)

Wellington E-KX, L7788, 311 Sq., after been forced down at Voorburg in Holland during a Berlin raid on September 23/24 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Another shot of Wellington E-KX, L7788, 311 Sq here in Paris in 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2016)

E-KX, L7788 Holland 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2016)

What I've found so far about RP468; an all silver version used for radar trials (the thingee at the back of the aircraft?) off the coast of Norway in 1949, registration G-ALUH

EDIT: Wellington T.10

EDIT the Edit: From this site...UK2 RP468 Vickers Wellington 1949orLater to G-ALUH.jpg - AviationBanter






RE-EDITING THE EDIT:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2016)

Great shots and info!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

1939 Press Photo Wellington bomber parts in Vickers aircraft factory, England | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON 2 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON 3 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2019)

Awesome! What are the "+" makings????


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2019)

Wondering that as well.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2019)

Those markings were for an immediate pre-war exercise, when the Wellingtons were 'enemy' bombers, to be intercepted by RAF fighters.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)

Good stuff Terry. Post #23, neato!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2019)

MD354 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug England Blenheim Bomber crash | eBay

Naked


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)

Intreresting.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Foto RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Luftwaffe Beute Balkenkreuz engl. Kennung ! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Glider (Jul 3, 2019)

I do like the captured Wellington. Looks as if its been patched up with parts from other aircraft


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION VICKERS WELLINGTON AERONAVALE | eBay


Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

DVD WW2 PHOTO ALBUM RAF 70 SQUADRON WELLINGTON BOMBER TOBRUK LUFTWAFFE WRECKS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

MD379 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Beute Bomber England Munition ! | eBay

Berlin exhibition, early war. His friends would come and visit Berlin now and again bringing gifts. Many gifts.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

DQ849 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation Wellington | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

AVIATION, PHOTO AVION VICKERS WELLINGTON (1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

DQ881 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation militaire | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: Snapshot Of British Bomber On Airfield | eBay

Radar


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American Aviators Posing With British Bomber | eBay

Notice rescue boat


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org WWII Photo: American Aviators Posing With British Bomber | eBay
> 
> Notice rescue boat
> 
> View attachment 555261



Hate to be pedantic but that's a Vickers Warwick not a Wellington. Only the Warwick flew with the airborne lifeboat. Great pic, though. Always liked the Warwick.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Quite right and thanks for the correction.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Vickers Wellington Original Crown Photo BZ605 | eBay

Notice tail arrangement


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2019)

It's hard to see, but there is a cannon armed dorsal turret on the one above.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

Something doesn't look right there


----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 14, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Something doesn't look right there
> 
> View attachment 560829​


I'd say those are braces to hold the novel twin tail in place.

Here's a jet powered Wellie,


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

The one in question is a Wellington Type 216 which, as Jim noted has a turreted 40mm and also Merlin engines. It might be "L4250". Still looking for another photo


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

Found another photo in the Warpaint book showing the aircraft in profile and showing the supports much clearer with the caption "Because of severe tail vibrations caused by the turret the prototype Vickers gun version was rebuilt to have twin tails and rudders. The gun was fired during trials but the project was discontinued. (IWM)"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2019)

Good catch Jim, I can hardly see it.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 14, 2019)

My favourite Wellington is the double torpedo strike variant.






These would have been great out of Singapore or Ceylon. With Bomber/Coastal Command's best navigators on the job, imagine a night torpedo attack on Nagumo from these.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

Picture of L4250 with twin tails here...http://aviadejavu.ru/Images6/MY/MY86-10/4-3.jpg

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

VICKERS WELLINGTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Original WW2 photograph 300 Polish bomber Squadron Wellington RAF Poland WWII .. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Original WW2 photograph 300 Polish bomber Squadron Wellington RAF Poland WWII . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Original WW2 photograph 300 Polish bomber Squadron Wellington RAF Poland WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

1 orginal foto beute flugzeug raf 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

1 orginal foto beute flugzeug raf 01 | eBay

Beute T-KX L7842


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: British Bomber On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: British Bomber On Airfield | eBay

Notice antenna on wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Vickers Wellington X am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

WW2 Flugpersonal Waiting während Wellington Bomber Ist Refuelled aus Traktor & | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> MD379 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Beute Bomber England Munition ! | eBay
> 
> Berlin exhibition, early war. His friends would come and visit Berlin now and again bringing gifts. Many gifts.
> 
> View attachment 551668


Foto Beute Ausstellung im Reichsgebiet RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Bomben ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Beute Wellington Villacoublay - Reichsgebiet | eBay

T-KY L7842

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion Vickers Wellington escadrille 56S Aéronautique Navale | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

1 orginal foto beute flugzeug 1 | eBay

Beute T-KX L7842


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: Crashed British RAF Wellington Bomber in Field!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

RAF Wellington Crew Squadron 466 RAF Leconfield 1943 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo RAF WELLINGTON BOMBER African Guard NORTH AFRICA 11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF VICKERS ARMSTRONG WELLINGTON BOMBER 32 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2020)

Seen that one a few times.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF VICKERS WELLINGTON BOMBER 20 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Foto 2 WK Flugzeug Ju 86 mit Kennung TKX auf Flugplatz Super | eBay

Captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF VICKERS ARMSTRONG WELLINGTON BOMBER 36 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

"New Photo" eh? That one's all over the net.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2021)

Is that some kind of dust-bin ventral turret behind him?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Flare chute. Notice the Brown bomber box right of him


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 3, 2021)

No, behind him. Looks like a cylindrical structure that perhaps projects down into the airstream.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2021)

Might be the crapper...File:Vickers Wellington - Royal Air Force Bomber Command, 1939-1941. CH478.jpg - Wikimedia Commons scroll down a bit


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Might be the crapper...File:Vickers Wellington - Royal Air Force Bomber Command, 1939-1941. CH478.jpg - Wikimedia Commons scroll down a bit


Another way to describe the brown bomber box.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2021)

Early Wellington - "Elsan" toilet at right, retractable "dustbin" turret behind crewman.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> MD379 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Beute Bomber England Munition ! | eBay
> 
> Berlin exhibition, early war. His friends would come and visit Berlin now and again bringing gifts. Many gifts.
> 
> View attachment 551668


124586 Fotoalbum Ausstellung "WEHR UND SIEG", Luftschutzbund RLB, Bomber, TOP | eBay

Captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF VICKERS ARMSTRONG WELLINGTON BOMBER 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

RARE Original WWII Photo 305th Bomb Group B-17 Allied British Vickers Wallington | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that some kind of dust-bin ventral turret behind him?



Yep...here's a pic of it deployed while in flight in an early Wellington MkI:







And here's a clearer view of the design with a few specs:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2021)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

www2 Press Photograph Old Wellingtons Never Die | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

Real Photographs Co 1622 - Vickers Wellington, fuselage under construction | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII COASTAL COMMAND CREW WELLINGTON BOMBER, PRESS PHOTO GLASS NEGATIVE | eBay

Flares

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

WW2 WELLINGTON T.MK 10 (PRODUCTION) HERCULES ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JUN '49 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Beute Ausstellung im Reichsgebiet RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Bomben ! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 580953


E50 Foto Flugzeug Ausstellung mit Beute Bomber Jäger der Alliierten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2021)

Interesting pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

org. Foto Flugzeug Flieger Vickers Wellington | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Flugzeug Flieger Vickers Wellington in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute T-KX L7842


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

org. Foto Flugzeug Flieger Vickers Wellington | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Flugzeug Flieger Vickers Wellington in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute T-KX L7842


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

org. Foto Flugzeug Flieger Vickers Wellington | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Flugzeug Flieger Vickers Wellington in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute T-KX L7842


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

org. Foto Flugzeug Flieger Vickers Wellington | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Flugzeug Flieger Vickers Wellington in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute T-KX L7842

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2021)

Pïcture from an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem RAF Bomber Flugzeug Wrack an einem Gewässer | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem RAF Bomber Flugzeug Wrack an einem Gewässer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Wellington Mk II Rolls Royce Merlin X

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2021)

Altes Foto alliiertes Flugzeug Bruchlandung Kennung D+SR RI699 / 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto alliiertes Flugzeug Bruchlandung Kennung D+SR RI699 / 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Wellington Ic R1699 [Royal Air Force Aircraft Serial and Image Database] Wellington Ic R1699 101 Sqdn. Took off 1938 10 Sept 1941 from Oakington. last heard on W/T at 0145 11 Sept 1941 indicating a forced-landing was imminent AIR81/8975

D-SR

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

AM363 Foto Wehrmacht Flugzeug Beute Bomber Welligton England mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM363 Foto Wehrmacht Flugzeug Beute Bomber Welligton England mit Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute T-KX L7842

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

AM364 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Bomber Welligton England mit Balkenkreuz TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM364 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Bomber Welligton England mit Balkenkreuz TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Luftwaffe/Bomber/Jagdflieger?/Piloten/Soldaten/Uniform! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Luftwaffe/Bomber/Jagdflieger?/Piloten/Soldaten/Uniform! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute T-KX L7842

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

MK3














WWII: WELLINGTON MK III (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO W/ NOTES FEB 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: WELLINGTON MK III (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO W/ NOTES FEB 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

Beute T-KX L7842














Deutsches Kampfflugzeug mit Kennung – Foto 2.Weltkrieg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Kampfflugzeug mit Kennung – Foto 2.Weltkrieg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> MK3



First production Wellington Mk.III, serial P9238 fitted with Hercules XI engines and Rotol C/S propellers, as well as a mock-up of the four-gun Nash & Thompson FN.4 tail turret, which was fitted to subsequent production examples in lieu of the two-gun FN.5. The front turret remained the FN.5 but it's unarmed in this photo. Arrived at A&AEE in March 1941, the background obviously attacked by the censor, or its' just another foggy day in England...


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 10, 2022)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but here's a video I watched last week, pretty interesting:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2022)

Aggersund Dänemark 1940 OJ-J



























Foto RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Wrack am Strand von Aggersund Dänemark 1940 | eBay
Foto RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Wrack am Strand von Aggersund Dänemark 1940 | eBay
Foto RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Wrack am Strand von Aggersund Dänemark 1940 | eBay
Foto RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Wrack am Strand von Aggersund Dänemark 1940 | eBay
Foto RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Wrack am Strand von Aggersund Dänemark 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

torpedo drop



















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes RAF Vickers Wellington Dropping Torpedo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes RAF Vickers Wellington Dropping Torpedo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Sep 11, 2022)

Source

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Beute T-KX L7842






*



*







Orig. Foto englische RAF Wellington BEUTE Flugzeug m. deutsche Kennung Flugplatz | eBay
Orig. Foto englische RAF Wellington BEUTE Flugzeug m. deutsche Kennung Flugplatz | eBay
Orig. Foto englische RAF Wellington BEUTE Flugzeug m. deutsche Kennung Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

photographs from 3 SITE, 18 M U, OCT 18 1944


























6 xWW2 Lancaster/Halifax? photographs from 3 SITE, 18 M U, OCT 18 1944 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">I am not sure of which bomber is shown in these photographs it could be a Avro Lancaster or Hadley Page Halifax but what ever it is they show what I think is the workforce that built the plane.</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

VICKERS WELLINGTON MK B X LN877












WWII: VICKERS WELLINGTON MK BX ORIGINAL AEROPLANE PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay
WWII: VICKERS WELLINGTON MK X ORIGINAL AEROPLANE PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

